# Student visa help.



## Raheel. (Mar 21, 2013)

How hard or easy is to get Canadian student visa from Pakistan for Bachelor of business & how much time does it takes?
My cousin is in Canadian citizen can I show his financial details as my sponsor ?


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Your cousin cannot sponsor you, although you can argue e.g. that your rent is lower if you live with her. You will need to demonstrate $833 monthly in funds, in addition to your international student fees / expenses.

It's relatively straightforward to apply for the student visa, as long as you seem like a genuine student. It's mainly a money issue.


----------

